# Anyone else sick of the cold weather?



## seena (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know what it's been like everywhere else, but it's like 2 degrees now where I'm at. I feel like I don't ever even want to leave my house. Isn't it spring yet?


----------



## Bliss (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm ready for spring.


----------



## copper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm ready for summer already  8)


----------

